# Truma fault C343-E model HELP



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all ,
well had a good weekend away BUT :evil: :x :x :x

The water heater Truma C343-E [based on C3402] fitted to our Burstner Delfin was working fine on Gas as was heating.

But turned on this morning for a shower [ no hook up available] and the dam thing would not work just got the red light after 15 sec, even tried 60c water and heating on max settings .

The fan is okay and the fuse [1 only] is okay, gas bottle full and fridge /hob/oven all okay with bright blue flame. new hoses recently and van as new hardly used.

what do you all think could be the prob? :?

van recently serviced too and worked fine for last 6 outtings, when water selected it clicks but gas does not egnite, short of unclipping the feed pipe to check supply okay [ faulty regulator] I am at a loss.

we are in Southampton so anyone know a GOOD mobile service agent and no I aint taking it to a dealer, its a job for the PRofessionals :lol: :lol:

Russ.

ps how and it works fine on electric mode but still no gas operation and batteries fully charged so not low supply.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Russ,

You can always try ringing Glenn our Service manager for some free advice on Monday.

Peter


P.S. We are professionals !


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers john,

right update , this thing ainmt beating me  .

gas supply via pipe okay and fuse supply okay and igniters okay -[well I get a clicking noise then shutdown].

so I`m thinking its the gas supply solonoid valve thats Buggered, sent email to truma so will have to wait and Pray :? 8O . Cold showers aint my thing.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

had simular problem with my old truma 96 gas only model , would get a crack noise and then a flutter of igniting gas , this has been the same for the 6 years we've had the van this year started playing up either wouldn't light or would light and then not reignite on the thermo i'm corgi regd so check all the gas, finally bit the bullet and got an auto electrician who identified the crack as a loose connection on the pcb he found 4 in all that he resoldered and now working perfectly with no crack.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Ken,
Yeh I thought faulty pcb but a this is a 2005 van and very hardly used by las t4 owners , shame on them. Took the pcb out  and checked with a magnyfying glass and could not see faulty solders etc , basically worked in the evening then nothing in the morning.

i suspect its a stuck gas valve as gas is okay to inlet on heater unit, as cant check beyond that without performing open heart surgery and the wife wont let me near it with me tool belt on.

awaiting a call back from truma uk.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Russell, 
Notice you've got a problem on your Truma, well i'm at WORK :evil: :evil: at the moment but when i get home later i'll send you a link to a French site that has alot of very very useful info with pictorials and advice on your prob, if you've got Google Translate its easy to follow, thats unless you speak the lingo.
Hope you get it sorted

Nigel


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers Nigel,

speak and understand bit of French but babel fish knows the rest.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Russ,
Well thats work out of the way for today,as promised the site is

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/f.dichamp/index.htm

and the page is

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/f.dichamp/boiler_rep.htm

but if you look at the top R/H of the site home page there are 2 boxes
whats new to the site & quickley find a page if you look in those also you'll find loads of useful tips and links, great site.

Have fun Nigel


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

brilliant find nigel   

sounds like my solonoid is not opening so when this rain goes away  I`ll have a look and pull it to bits. Then test to see if opening with 12v connection, thats the trouble with vans being in storage and not used things seize and rubbers perish just like Humans :lol: :lol: .

will let you know what happened and how hard it was, were`s my tool box


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

well just a update for those interested parties.

Put me tool belt away and found professional help  in the form of a company called "whispair" at Romsey in Hampshire.

well brillaint guys that know there stuff better than going to the Dealers and they are Dometic and Truma appointed agents too.

First tried new PCB board 8O but not that FEW lucky, next the Gas valve for oil blockage not that either. NOW getting worried but ha ye of little faith :lol: .

Turned out to be the Heater cumbostion blower :? apparently it starts up when either heating or water mode selected then the boiler fires up and its vented outside, so no blower no vent so fail safe kicks in.

The main heating blower is seperate, well it cost me £190 thats £60 for 1.5 hrs labour and £102 for the blower , apparently the windings had a fault as the fan moved but it caused the smaller pcb to fuse.

very rare for these to go he said , well Im happy and thats all that counts,.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad it's all sorted Russ

Nigel


----------

